# Free for three days: A Photogenic Life, a novel about self-discovery



## Low Kay Hwa (Jun 15, 2012)

One of my novels, _A Photogenic Life_, is free from 12 July 2012 to 14 July 2012! This novel answers a question: Why are we always trying to impress everyone around us? Maybe it's not about how the world looks at you, but about how you look at the world.

Linda Lim is a beautiful seventeen-year-old student who goes all out to live a photogenic life; she is willing to betray, lie and create her own past, just so to impress everyone around her. When she meets Chew Ling, the shortest and ugliest girl in school, she realizes that the best way to impress others is merely a smile from the heart.

_A Photogenic Life_ tells a story that makes readers think: How far will we go to for that perfect image? Why do we sacrifice our happiness just to impress others?

Download free now and read whenever you're free! Ha!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Low Kay Wha,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

